# 24 dead in Nepal air crash.



## v2 (Sep 26, 2006)

All 24 people on board a helicopter chartered by the conservation group World Wildlife Fund in Nepal were killed after the aircraft crashed in bad weather two days ago, officials said Monday.
Of the 20 passengers and four crew, 17 were Nepalis. Others included a Finnish diplomat, two Americans, a Canadian and an Australian, as well as two Russians.
The wreckage of the Russian-made helicopter was found earlier Monday by a Nepali army team after incessant rains and fog had hampered rescue efforts.
The army helicopter found the crashed aircraft about 2 km southwest of Ghunsa, a village in Taplejung district, about 300 km (190 miles) east of the capital, Kathmandu.
(CNN)


----------



## Erich (Sep 26, 2006)

v2 do you know the elevation that they found the wreckage ? ........ anyone ?

if they were alive and that is an if, they would of succumbed to the elements and hypothermia

sad


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2006)

3,500 meters (11,480 feet)...


----------

